
Google Refused to Even Show Up to Senate Hearing on Election Meddling - MichaelKSpencer
https://medium.com/futuresin/the-senate-select-committee-on-intelligence-left-a-chair-empty-after-google-executives-declined-5965cf1bdbb3
======
sharemywin
Why would they bother?

They control the information flow for most of the world.

They know every little secret place you've been.

They know every website you shouldn't have visited.

They know every text, call, and email you've ever sent.

Besides they're lobbyist paid for the VIP service.

